# St George Island Fishing Bridge



## bluecastg (Jul 16, 2015)

Anyone have tips for fishing the old Saint George Bridge? What bait/lures and rig should I use and what species can be caught there?


----------



## george76904 (Mar 10, 2013)

I don't know for the bridge specifically but I used cut mullet in the surf on Thursday and couldn't get passed the little sharks. I caught a few of them multiple times  but oh well. I had better luck with a flashy spoon. I caught a few ladyfish some smaller blues and a weakfish in the surf. Bayside always looked like a decent spot. I caught the mullet right next to the bridge.


----------



## george76904 (Mar 10, 2013)

I don't know for the bridge specifically but I used cut mullet in the surf on Thursday and couldn't get passed the little sharks. I caught a few of them multiple times  but oh well. I had better luck with a flashy spoon. I caught a few ladyfish some smaller blues and a weakfish in the surf. Bayside always looked like a decent spot. I caught the mullet right next to the bridge.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Man, that looks like a L-O-N-G walk out on that bridge . . . A good place to use a modded electric wheelchair as a "pier cart" !


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Go to the bait shop and get you one of them sliding drum rigs............put you about 2-4 oz pyramid sinker on the business end and bait up with a big ole freshly dead shrimp. This time of year is good for big oversized black drum, especially late in the afternoon/dusk. Had a buddy go there last year and caught 7 drum between 20-40 lbs.


----------

